# Omwan



## Dayshayde (May 9, 2009)

Omwan means greetings in some ancient language or another so omwan everyone. I'm 23 and ive wrote a few things before however they are lost to me now, i just recently started a new book that i hope to get published.


----------



## SparkyLT (May 9, 2009)

If you intend to get published, you might want to brush up on that grammar ;-)

Welcome all the same. Enjoy your stay at the Writignforums Resort, and don't hit your head on the doorframe leading to the Lounge - it was made for riders of the short bus. :-D


----------



## Dayshayde (May 9, 2009)

i've got spelling and grammar check on my typing program and i'm paying attention to my mistakes


----------



## SparkyLT (May 9, 2009)

Good SPaG isn't only necessary in professional writing, though. Remember, on the internet all we have is words to look at, and we'll judge you by how they look. Perhaps it's wrong, but if someone can't capitalize their Is and put their apostrophes in the right places, we'll assume they're none too intelligent.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Mistique (May 10, 2009)

Omwan to you then Dayshade 




SparkyLT said:


> Good SPaG isn't only necessary in professional writing, though. Remember, on the internet all we have is words to look at, and we'll judge you by how they look. Perhaps it's wrong, but if someone can't capitalize their Is and put their apostrophes in the right places, we'll assume they're none too intelligent.
> 
> Just sayin'.


 
You have got to be kidding Sparky, surely not everyone asumes that. I certainly don't. English not being my naitive tongue, my spelling might not always be perfect. I would hope that the things you actually say or in this case type have some impact of their own as well.


----------



## Nickie (May 10, 2009)

Omwant to you too, and welcome to the forum. Good luck with your writing!


Nickie


----------



## fantasy girl (May 10, 2009)

hiya Dayshayde, welcome to the forums

what genre do you write?


----------



## Brendan M (May 10, 2009)

fantasy girl said:


> hiya Dayshayde, welcome to the forums
> 
> what genre do you write?



Watch out for that book!  *Ducks as Dark approaches*

Hey, welcome to the forum!  I have to admit that I don't share Sparky's judgement in any way.  :wink:


----------



## fantasy girl (May 10, 2009)

thanks for the heads up brendan (Darkshayde if your not careful, Darkdyer will take over this thread) and just coz your grammers not great i will not judge you on that, basically coz that will be realy hipicritical of me as i also suck at it.


----------



## Dayshayde (May 10, 2009)

I'm working on a sci fi book as of now but action adventure is probably another outlet for my creativity.


----------



## DarkDyer (May 11, 2009)

> Watch out for that book!  *Ducks as Dark approaches*



I've apparently established a reputation here.

*raises, then sets down book*

Sci-fi I can deal with. 

Omwan to you, Dayshayde. I'm a fan of your name already.

Welcome to WF.


----------



## fantasy girl (May 11, 2009)

thanks DD


----------



## DarkDyer (May 11, 2009)

Ha ha ha!


----------

